
Code of Merit, an Alternative Solution to a Code of Conduct - _Marak_
http://code-of-merit.org/
======
thecopy
I only see a blank page. It seems i get a 403 Forbidden for the request to
[https://api.github.com/repos/rosarior/Code-of-
Merit/contents...](https://api.github.com/repos/rosarior/Code-of-
Merit/contents/CODE_OF_MERIT.md)

~~~
_Marak_
I think the Github pages here are only being served on HTTP and not HTTPS (
older repo ) and I'm guessing it's your browser security setting.

You can view the document here: [https://github.com/rosarior/Code-of-
Merit/blob/master/CODE_O...](https://github.com/rosarior/Code-of-
Merit/blob/master/CODE_OF_MERIT.md)

Edit: A new issue has been opened at [https://github.com/rosarior/Code-of-
Merit/issues/28](https://github.com/rosarior/Code-of-Merit/issues/28) to
resolve this HTTP issue. Thank you the heads up.

------
ergo14
I don't get why this would be an alternative - those two can and should
supplement eachother.

